# DecalGirl Screensaver/Default?



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

OK, my DecalGirl skin arrived today.  I downloaded the screensaver, but am doing something wrong.  Here"s what's happening.

1. The DecalGirl screensaver is in located under "My Pictures" on the Home Page.  When I go to "My Pictures" and select it, it comes up.

2.  But if I have it as a screensaver and then go wake up the Kindle to go back to reading, it just scrolls to other screensavers, instead of "waking up."

3.  If I hit "Home" prior to waking it up (Alt -Aa) it then, goes back to my home page.  Then when I put it back to sleep, one of the random screensavers comes up rather than my DecalGirl screensaver.

So, here's my question.  Is that normal?  Can I select the DecalGirl screensaver as the default screensaver?  Any input would be appreciated.  I know there must be an easy fix for this.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*When you opened up the "book" did you hit Alt F to make it full screen? Then I believe it's Alt Z to make it your screen saver. Leslie could better answer this as I had to redo mine the other day after a soft reset.*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Check the FAQ link at the top of this forum.  One of the Q's is how to install custom screensavers.  It's explained pretty clearly there. . . . .


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

You should have your image in a folder named "screensaver" on your Home page. Try these instructions here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,285.msg42294.html#msg42294


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Install it again. I don't believe you did it correctly the first time. Make sure the folder and subfolder you use to transfer the picture to the Kindle are spelled correctly, lowercase, no spaces.


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks all.  I got it to work.  I'm not sure why.  I just re-did Leslie's instructions on FAQ.  So the DecalGirl screensaver is now my default screensaver, which is great because that's what I wanted, but what made it the default screensaver?  Was it the alt-shift-0?  I'm assuming that did it.  Is that correct?  And not that I would ever want to do  return to all the other screensavers, but if I did, is that in the FAQ's as well?

Bottom line, I'm not sure what did what, but it did so I'm glad


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Any custom screensaver, like the ones that come with your skin, deactivates all the stock ones. They won't come back unless you remove the custom one(s).


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> Any custom screensaver, like the ones that come with your skin, deactivates all the stock ones. They won't come back unless you remove the custom one(s).


Oh, that makes sense. So you can only have one "custom" screensaver at a time, since any others will be deactivated?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Bruinboy said:


> And not that I would ever want to do return to all the other screensavers, but if I did, is that in the FAQ's as well?


Yes, one of the other "Q's" is how to get rid of custom screensavers.

I do think you can have more than one, they just all have to be in the same place. . . but I admit to ignorance on this topic as I've been perfectly content with the ones amazon pre-installed. Gettin' so I don't even mind ol' Oscar so much any more. 

Ann


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes, you can have two or more custom screensavers at the same time,  It just brings up a different one each time.  I am still trying to get one of my Decalgirl's off.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

beachgrl said:


> Yes, you can have two or more custom screensavers at the same time, It just brings up a different one each time. I am still trying to get one of my Decalgirl's off.


*I did a soft reset and my decalgirl one was gone and back to the preset screensavers. I had to go and search for Leslie's thread on reinstalling it *


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

beachgrl said:


> Yes, you can have two or more custom screensavers at the same time, It just brings up a different one each time. I am still trying to get one of my Decalgirl's off.


It needs to be removed from the system folder on the Kindle, which is hidden. There are excellent instructions here:

kindlerama.com


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you Pigeon, it finally worked!!!!  My Kindle has been flipping between my Decalgirl custom screensavers for a week.  I changed to a new skin and added the screensaver and could not get the first one off.  I followed all the posted instructions, but your link walked me right through it. Thank you, you are great!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> kindlerama.com[/url]


Thanks for linking to this. They have some awesome movie poster screensavers for Kindle that I just loaded up.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> You should have your image in a folder named "screensaver" on your Home page. Try these instructions here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,285.msg42294.html#msg42294


I just added my Lily screensaver and couldn't have done it without this thread. Thank you Leslie for such easy to follow instructions. My Kindle is now dressed perfectly. Well I still need the Pond Oberon cover to make it perfect. I now know that my Kindle is a she and I need to think of a nice name for her. Thanks again everyone for all of the help


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I just added my Lily screensaver and couldn't have done it without this thread. Thank you Leslie for such easy to follow instructions. My Kindle is now dressed perfectly. Well I still need the Pond Oberon cover to make it perfect. I now know that my Kindle is a she and I need to think of a nice name for her. Thanks again everyone for all of the help


Glad to hear that it worked, Kathy. Thanks for the thanks!

Leslie


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

OK, I have all of my custom screensavers loaded on my Kindle, but when I did the first ones I didn't make them full screen. It is driving me crazy. Yes I know it shouldn't, but it does. I have read everything on how to remove the custom screensavers and I'm very computer literate. I have tried to find my system folder so that I can start over with my screensavers. I have setup the option to show hidden files and folders, but I still don't have a system folder (I did this in all of the folders on the Kindle). I deleted the pictures folder that I created and that didn't work. Any suggestions?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Kathy said:


> OK, I have all of my custom screensavers loaded on my Kindle, but when I did the first ones I didn't make them full screen. It is driving me crazy. Yes I know it shouldn't, but it does. I have read everything on how to remove the custom screensavers and I'm very computer literate. I have tried to find my system folder so that I can start over with my screensavers. I have setup the option to show hidden files and folders, but I still don't have a system folder (I did this in all of the folders on the Kindle). I deleted the pictures folder that I created and that didn't work. Any suggestions?


Do you have Windows Vista? There were two boxes that I had to check in the folder properties in order to make the system folder show up. It's at the top level of the Kindle.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

No, I have Windows XP and I selected both system folders and hidden files to show up. No System folder. No hidden files of any kind. I have done this many times for other programs, but no hidden folder or files are showing up on the Kindle.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

marianner said:


> Do you have Windows Vista? There were two boxes that I had to check in the folder properties in order to make the system folder show up. It's at the top level of the Kindle.


I finally figured it out. You have to deselect the option of "Hide protected operating system files" and then the System folder shows up.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I finally figured it out. You have to deselect the option of "Hide protected operating system files" and then the System folder shows up.


That's the one! I had thought maybe it was a Vista thing since I'm fairly new to it and, like you, I've successfully un-hidden my system folders before. Glad it worked out!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie, thanks for those directions - I just got my decalgirl skin this morning, got it installed & was relieved to find your post on installing the screensaver - even then it took me a couple of times to get it right, but now it is & Pearl is all purty in her Monet skin & screensaver.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Leslie, thanks for those directions - I just got my decalgirl skin this morning, got it installed & was relieved to find your post on installing the screensaver - even then it took me a couple of times to get it right, but now it is & Pearl is all purty in her Monet skin & screensaver.


My pleasure. Glad I was able to help and glad Pearl is looking lovely!

L


----------

